# CI free shipping code?



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I tried searching, but unless I'm doing something wrong, I rarely come up with results I'm looking for. It seems that the free shipping link I've used for months no longer works at CI... does anyone have a current link or code?

Thanks!


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

I think this one is functional.

That's www.cigarsinternational.com / freespx


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks... got this one via CI Daily Joe banter, too: Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, same one.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

The old one doesn't work? I just used it a few weeks ago:

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The one I'd been using ended with "freepmx3"... it worked since I started using CI, so, 3-4 months!! The one provided in this thread definitely worked, though. Picked up a tin of CAO Brazilia Cariocas.


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just used cigarsinternational.com/freespa it worked a couple days ago

Just copy and paste it, as I cannot post a link yet. sorry about that.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

nova69400 said:


> I just used cigarsinternational.com/freespa it worked a couple days ago
> 
> Just copy and paste it, as I cannot post a link yet. sorry about that.


Worked like a champ! Thanks Bro! :banana:


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

.com/shfree11

is what i use with no prob.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

maybe a nice code to share for cbid? Let me thank you in advance.


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad I could help


----------



## Grakken (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet, I had placed an order and then found this thread. Went to CI cust support and they honored the free shipping. 

Awesome support by CI!!!:tea:


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

God I love this site!! Just saved $5 shipping on a sampler of Diesel Unholy Cocktails. Been wanting to try them.

Thanks fellow BOTL!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't know about these....Thank you very much!


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

cigarsintl.com/ci11pm4

Good until 5/16/11


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for this, I have been looking to get some butane....


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I know this sounds stupid but I cant find the right place to adding the promo code. Sorry for asking this... 
I go to check out and follow the steps 
Sing In/Shipping/Payment Info/Gift Options/Place Order/Receipt
any help? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

After the url, so cigarsinternational.com/whateverfreeshippingcodeis


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*Rock31* XXL respect. Thank you for your help. Now I can get my empty wooden boxes.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Enjoy them, hope you get a nice batch sent!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*Rock31* Thank you; I hope the same


----------

